# he's not ugly!



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

I can't believe it, some guy at work today told me my sonny was ugly!He's like, "I'm sorry, but that is an ugly little dog"
http://community.webshots.com/album/360877697xAZgiz


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

yh i get it quite a bit! i just choose to ignore it!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:shock: OMG - What a jerk!!! Sonny is so cute! Love his color.... don't listen to "crazy" :tongue10: people!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

What??? :x :x :x 
This guy must be out of his mind!!!
What a d***!!!

I love you furbaby! :shock: 
Its very very pretty!
What this guys problem?
I´d put him on ignore, thats like the dumbest thing I ever heard!!!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Awww i don't think he is ugly at at all!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I bet that guy is ugly as sin :twisted:


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

let's just say he's very single...
Anyways, I was so mad! Even if you think my pup is ugly, why would you say that to me totally unprovoked!?
thanks for the support!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I would've said, "He looks better than you and has better manners too! " :wink: 

Your dog is totally cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

he's BEAUTIFUL!!!! what an idiot :?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

He's a cutie, ignore the rude idiot. I got some bright soul today that told me Marcus was too little to be a chi. You have to worry about the world.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He is adorable!!! Don't you hate people like that? My auntie and cousins came over one day. One of my cousins called Cooper weird and funny looking. Then they left shopping, and when they got back, my other cousin was like "see mom? He's not ugly. I think he's cute!" So obviously they were talking about how ugly he was on their shopping trip. GRR! 
:roll:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Person must be a complete idiot not to mention rude .I think your baby is adorable and can't even imagine why he would make that comment unless he was just trying to get a rise out of you :shock:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Don't worry about him, he's just jealous that he can't be that cute and get all that attention. Ask him if his mother raised him to be such a jerk or if it just came to him one night.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Good Lord, what on earth is wrong with some people! Even if I thoought someone's dog was ugly I would never dream of telling them. But Sonny is adorable!!!!

What a jerk that guy is. :x


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> He is adorable!!! Don't you hate people like that? My auntie and cousins came over one day. One of my cousins called Cooper weird and funny looking. Then they left shopping, and when they got back, my other cousin was like "see mom? He's not ugly. I think he's cute!" So obviously they were talking about how ugly he was on their shopping trip. GRR!
> :roll:


Cooper is ugly? Maybe you've just never posted his ugly pics, only his really super adorable ones. :lol: He's one of the cutest guys around. :?


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I would've slashed his throat right then and there....Just About no chihuahua is ugly! Yours is very cute!! I likey his color!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is really adorable, that guy is just an idiot! :roll: 

I have to say though, chihuahuas have a 'reputation' of being ugly by people who aren't chihuahua lovers, it's stupid but true.

Several people have told me that Buster is funny looking or ugly and I think he's one of the cutest guys in the world!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Me too Kari  People can be total morons :shock:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Sonny is adorable! The jerk must be some sort of freak. To each his own, I guess. But, he could at least have the manners to keep his thoughts to himself.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I think he is precious :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Your wee boy is gorgeous & such lovely eyes. Beauty comes from within, that guy must be unhappily cluttered with inner garbage to feel the need to make such insensitive comments to another person.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

He is not at all ugly!! He is so very handsome!! Some people are sad...


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

What an idiot :evil: your baby is sooooo cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw sonny you shoulda peed on him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG how rude!! Sonny is adorable!! That guy has no idea what he's talking about. :shock: :roll:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! What a retard! How mean and stupid can some people be? :evil: Sonny is soooo cute and I luv him!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Did you respond by telling him he was butt ugly?? Huh? Hmmm???

LOL...

what a loser...I bet he wasn't loved by his momma... 

My nephew called Gizmo a rat....he loves him though...he is only 10...so I let it slide..well I didn't....LOL...but, what I did say was...Oh Darling! He isn't a rat...but...if you call him a rat again you won't be holding him! Ok!! Auntie loves ya!....LOL

HEHEHEHE :twisted:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Ugly my a*$!!! That boy must have been droped on his head as a baby. Sonny is too cute. Definately to cute for this guy to understand.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sonny is G_O_R_G_E_O_U_S !!

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow how can he say Sonny is ugly....does he have a eye problem nim sure we could refer him to a good clinic!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

sonny's mama said:


> I can't believe it, some guy at work today told me my sonny was ugly!He's like, "I'm sorry, but that is an ugly little dog"
> http://community.webshots.com/album/360877697xAZgiz



Well that guy is just a big ole numptyhead!!


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks everyone! I feel a lot better...it is amazing how you feel when someone says something like that about your baby...
I know there are "big dog people" who think all little dogs are ugly, but they are missing out! 
I think we, as chi owners, catch the most heat about our puppies..I have definately heard it all when it comes to Sonny...but if these people had the little guy at their house, they would love him too! 
They are ignorant and missing out!!
Obviously this thread shows NOT to mess with chi people :wink:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I think Sonny is adorable.

:wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, confession time. Before I got Lily I thought chi's were funny looking. I so didn't want one and I couldn't for the life of me figure out why anyone would. Was I an idiot or what??? :lol: 

How did I end up with Lily, you might ask? It was purely a pity thing. I felt so sorry for her because she came from a puppy mill and I was afraid that if I didn't adopt her, nobody would. Was I an idiot or what??? :lol: 

So I understand how people might not think chi's are beautiful but I still wouldn't tell someone their pet was ugly. That guy is a bigger idiot than I was. :lol: 

BTW, now I _know_ chi's are the most beautiful creatures on earth.


----------



## mfhutch76 (Dec 16, 2004)

*What!!!*

Your little stud is soooo cute. I can't even believe someone would actually say that. He needs to get laid or something.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

He is quite a little looker! I hate it when people say such rude things!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

He's darling!!!! 
I know how hurt/mad you must have been. People have called my chis ugly too


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Unfortunately STUPID people are all over the place!

He's such a hansome little guy! I have no idea why somebody would say something so mean......maybe he just doesn't like chihuahuas. :angry4:


----------

